# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  المقرر للدراسة فى جامعة الملك سعود/القانون الدولي الخاص

## هيثم الفقى

*اسم المقرر: القانون الدولي الخاص*

*رمز و رقم المقرر : 421 نظم*

*عدد وحداته الدراسية: 3 ساعات*

*المتطلب السابق: 101 نظم*

*المستوى المطروح له المقرر :المستوى السابع بكلية النظمة والعلوم السياسية* 
*الخطة الدراسية للمنهج*
*فصل تمهيدي.*
*1- ماهية القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*2 - تحديد موضوعات القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*3 - التعريف بالقانون الدولي الخاص وتحديد موضوعاته.*

*4-مصادر القانون الدولي الخاص.* 

* أ- المصادر الدولية:**1 - الاتفاقات الدولية.*
*2- العرف الدولي.*
*3- القضاء الدولي.*
*4-الفقه الدولي.*
*ب- المصادر الداخلية للقانون الدولي الخاص.*
*أ- التشريع.*
*ب- العرف.*
*ج- القضاء.*
*5-خصائص قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*أولاً: الخصائص العامة.*
*ثانياً: الخصائص الذاتية أو الجوهرية.*
*.* 
*الباب الأول: الجنسية.*
*أولاً: النظرية العامة للجنسية.* 
*1 ) التعريف بالجنسية.* 
*2) موضوع الجنسية بين مختلف فروع القانون ( القانون العام – القانون الخاص).*
*3) الجنسية القانونية والجنسية الفعلية.* 
*4) أهمية الجنسية القانونية.* 
*5) الآثار القانونية المترتبة على الجنسية القانونية.*
*6) أركان الجنسية.* 
*7)أ نواع الجنسية والأسس التي تقوم عليها.*
*(8) مسألة تنازع الجنسيات.*
*أولاً التنازع الإيجابي.*
*ثانيا: التنازع السلبي.*
* ثانياً: الجنسية المكتسبة والأسس التي تبنى عليها.والآثار المترتبة عليها.*
*مكانة وأهمية الجنسية في التشريعات المقارنة.*
*ثانياً:الجنسية العربية السعودية.*
*الجنسية التأسيسية:*
*1)الجنسية الأصلية.*
*2 ــ الجنسية السعودية المكتسبة* 
*إجراءات التجنس بالجنسية العربية السعودية عملاً بالنظام المعمول به حالياً.*
*ــ آثار التجنس.*
*أ ــ الآثار الفردية يترتب على الموافقة على التجنس بالجنسية السعودية.*
*ب- الآثار الجماعية.*
*3ـ التجنس بالزواج : ( الزواج المختلط).*
* زوال الجنسية السعودية بالتجريد منها.*
*أ ــ إسقاط الجنسية والآثار المرتبة عليه.*
*ب ــ سحب الجنسية العربية السعودية.*
*استرداد الجنسية العربية السعودية.*
*الباب الثاني : الموطن.*
*تعريف الموطن.*
*مفهوم الموطن في القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*أهمية الموطن في القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*تحديد الموطن في القانون الدولي الخاص.*
*تنازع الموطن والتحديد الدولي له.*
*الباب الثالث : المركز القانوني للأجانب.*
*تعريف الأجنبي.*
*القسم الأول : المبادئ العامة في المركز القانوني للأجانب والحد الأدنى للتمتع بالحقوق وممارستها.*
*مدى حرية الدولة في تحديد مركز الأجنبي وما يرد عليها من قيود.*
*المبادئ والأسس التي تقوم عليها معاملة الأجانب.*
*مجالات حقوق والتزامات الأجنبي.*
*القسم الثاني : أحكام مركز الأجانب في المملكة العربية السعودية.*
*1-الأشخاص الطبيعية.*
*2-المركز القانوني للأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية.* 
*الباب الرابع :  الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.* 
*القسم الأول: المبادئ العامة الحاكمة لمسألة الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.*
*أهمية قواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.* 
*خصائص وطبيعة قواعد الاختصاص الفضائي الدولي.*
*حدود حرية الدولة في تحديد قواعد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.*
*القواعد الشائعة في تحديد الاختصاص القضائي الدولي.*
*القسم الثاني: ضوابط الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم السعودية.* 
*1 ــ ضوابط الاختصاص القائم على ارتباط أطراف النزاع بالإقليم السعودي*
* 2 ــ الاختصاص القائم على توطن المدعى عليه في السعودي أو إقامته بها.*
*3 ــ ضوابط الاختصاص القائم على ارتباط موضوع النزاع بالإقليم ( المعيار الموضوعي).* 
*4 ــ ضوابط الاختصاص القائم على نوع الدعوى.*
*5 ــ ضابط الاختصاص القائم على الخضوع الإرادي أو الاختياري لاختصاص المحاكم السعودية.*
*6 - ضوابط الاختصاص القائم على اعتبارات حسن سير العدالة.*
*الباب الخامس: تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية.*
*شروط الاعتراف بالأحكام العربية المطلوب تنفيذها في المملكة.*

*أهداف المقرر:يهدف المقرر إلى التعريف بمواضيع القانون الدولي الخاص، كما يعطي الفرصة للطالب (ة)  للتعرف على الأنظمة السعودية وتطبيقاتها وعلاقاتها بمواضيع القانون الدولي الخاص.*


*تقويم المقرر : إجراء اختبارين خلال الفصل و اختبار نهائي في نهاية الفصل*
*الاختبارات الفصلية :30*
*مشاركات شفهية:5*
*حل واجبات:5*
*الاختبار النهائي من 60*

*قائمة المراجع:*


*v** د. عبد الرحمن عبد العزيز القاسم : القانون الدولي الخاص و أحكامه في الشريعة الإسلامية و تطبيقه في النظام السعودي , 1978 م ,*

*v**د. عازم حسن عبد الجليل : القانون الدولي الخاص .*

*v**د. بدر الدين عبد المنعم شوقي : الأنظمة السعودية في المجال الدولي الخاص . 1978 م .*

*v**د. ماجد الحلواني : القانون الدولي الخاص و أحكامه في القانون الكويتي .1974 م .*

*v**د. هشام علي صادق : الجنسية و الموطن و مركز الأجانب . 1977 م .*

*v**د. هشام علي صادق : تنازع الاختصاص القضائي الدولي . 2002 م .*

*v**د. أحمد مسلم : القانون الدولي الخاص . 1956 م .*


*v**د. أحمد عبد الكريم سلامة : الوسيط في القانون الدولي الخاص السعودي ." دراسة مقارنة " . 1998 م.*

*v**د. أحمد عبد الكريم سلامة : مبادئ القانون الدولي الخاص الإسلامي المقارن .القاهرة . 1989 م .*

*v**د. طلعت محمد دويدار : القانون الدولي الخاص السعودي :الجنسية – الموطن – مركز الأجانب – تنازع الاختصاص – تنازع القوانين . 2002 م .*

*v** د. محمد الحسيني مصيلحي : القانون الدولي الخاص . دراسة لقواعده العامة و تطبيقاته في المملكة العربية السعودية . 1416 هـ .*

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكور اخى الكريم

----------

